# Andouille & Tasso Stuffed Squash



## Uncle Bob (Jul 1, 2008)

*Andouille & Tasso Stuffed Squash*​* *​* *​Yellow Squash or Mirliton...halved and the seed cavity scooped out
¼ Lb. Andouille Sausage…ground fine
¼ Lb. Tasso…ground fine
4 T. Onion… finely minced
2 T.  Bell Pepper...finely minced
2 T.  Celery…finely minced
2 Cloves Garlic finely minced
1 T. Cajun/Creole seasoning…
Salt & black Pepper to taste
Bread Crumbs
 
Combine everything in a skillet except the squash and bread crumbs. Add just enough water to slowly simmer/steam the vegetables a few minutes. Add just enough bread crumbs to thicken for stuffing. Let it Cool. Fill the yellow squash with the filling. Stir any leftover filling into the Creole sauce.
 
*Creole Sauce*​* *​A sauce consisting of your quantities of the following:
 
Tomatoes
Onions
Bell Pepper
Celery
Garlic
Green Onions
Parsley
Bay leaf
Cajun/Creole seasonings 
Tabasco, Worcestershire sauce, etc. etc.
 
Sauté the vegetables in a little oil over medium heat for five minutes. Add the tomatoes, and all seasonings. Simmer slowly for 15 minutes. Transfer to a casserole dish. Place the stuffed yellow squash in the sauce and bake 1 hour at 350* or until the squash is just tender. Serve two squash along side a portion of rice with Creole sauce on top.
 
Italian Style…Italian Sausage and Spices
South Western Style…Chorizo, cumin, chili powder etc.
Mediterranean Style…Lamb. Rosemary, Garlic etc.
Your Style….Have Fun and Enjoy!!!


----------



## QSis (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, UB, that looks spectacular!

And did you go to the Jeekins/ironchef school of photography?  I wish my photos were as beautiful and clear as you guys'.

(sigh)

Lee


----------



## Constance (Jul 1, 2008)

You really did the dish proud, Uncle Bob! That looks delicious!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 1, 2008)

QSis said:


> Wow, UB, that looks spectacular!
> 
> And did you go to the Jeekins/ironchef school of photography? I wish my photos were as beautiful and clear as you guys'.
> 
> ...


 
Strictly amateur Miss Lee...Strictly amateur. I do wish I had gone to IC's presentation school however!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 1, 2008)

Constance said:


> You really did the dish proud, Uncle Bob! That looks delicious!


 
Thank you Miss Connie! Thank you for reminding me, and for the inspiration!! It was fun...and tasty!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, UB.  Sounds delicious.  Copied and pasted.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 1, 2008)

Uncle Bob, you're making me hungry, and I just finished dinner!!!

Duly copied!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 1, 2008)

I do believe I could eat that.....


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah! What suzi said - Love it! UB


----------

